# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  Infeksioni i kanaleve urinare (Pyelonephritis chronica)

## Bardhi-m

Kush Mund te me tregoj se qfar eshte kjooo Semundjee dhe si mund te Mbrohemi nga kjoooo..??

Phyelonephritis chronica.

----------


## MI CORAZON

> Kush Mund te me tregoj se qfar eshte kjooo Semundjee dhe si mund te Mbrohemi nga kjoooo..??
> 
> Phyelonephritis chronica.


Ka plot materiale ne internet ku shpjegohet kjo semundje shkaqet, pasojat dhe mjekimet e mundshme, por jane ne anglisht e s'kam kohe t'i perkthej Bardhi. 
Por nje keshille do te te jepja: Pilonefriti kronik sic i themi ne ne shqip, eshte semundje me pasoja teper te renda per veshkat, po qe se nuk trajtohet nga mjeket. Prandaj ( ti qe pyet mire ben) , shko me mire e konsultohu me ndonje nefrolog e jo ne forum. Bjerini prapa kesaj pune, per kedo qe ta kesh pyetjen e ishalla jetoni ne perendim. Paç fat!

----------


## POKO

Infeksionet e rrugëve urinare

Në çdo 5 gra 1 prej tyre në jetën e saj të paktën një herë ka kaluar një infeksion të rrugëve urinare. Megjithëse këto infeksione janë të lehta për tu kuruar nëse lihen pas dore mund të shkaktojnë probleme serioze me veshkat. Këto infeksione kanë dhimbje, bëjnë që personi të nxitojë për në banjë dhe kur vete mezi zbrazet dhe ka diegie të urinës. Herë pas here shfaqet edhe hemoragji në urinë (ngjyrë e kuqe). Ndryshimi i ngjyrës së urinës, era e keqe e saj dhe prishja e kthjelltësisë së saj mund ta merakosin të sëmurin. Rrugët urinare ndahen në të poshtme dhe të sipërme. Në të poshtmet përfshihen uretra dhe fshikëza e urinës. Në të sipërmen përfshihen veshkat dhe ureteret. Rrugët e poshtme infektohen më shpesh.

Infeksionet e rrugëve të poshtme të urinës

Nëse ankesa juaj është thjesht djedie gjatë urinimit me shumë mundësi problemi juaj është me uretrën. Kjo gjendje quhet uretrit. Zakonisht shkaktohet nga mikroorganizmat që transmetohen nëpërmjet marrëdhënieve seksuale. Gjithashtu edhe kateteret (sonda e urinës), kremrat vaginal, ndërhyrjet kirurgjikale të asaj zone dhe alergjia karshi lëndëve lubrifikuese mund të jenë shkaktarët e tjerë. Nësed infeksioni ngjitet më lartë atëherë përfshihet edhe fshikëza e urinës dhe kjo gjendje merr emrin cistit. Zakonisht cistiti dhe uretriti shfaqen bashkë. Këto infeksione mund të përsëriten.

Infeksionet e rrugëve të sipërme urinare

Nëse infeksionet e rrugëve të poshtme nuk kurohen ashtu si duhen infeksioni mund të ngjitet deri tek rrugët e sipërme urinare. Nëse edhe veshkat infektohen atëherë kjo gjendje e merr emrin pyelonefrit. Pyelonefriti është një sëmundje që duhet kuruar patjetër urgjentisht. Këtu ankesat janë më të shumta dhe ka dhimbje të pasme të zonës poshtë brinjëve. Veç nga cistiti këtu ka temperaturë, të vjella, ethe etj. Nëse nuk kurohet mund të kronizohet deri sa mund të përfundojë me insufiçencë të veshkave.

Përse më shumë tek gratë?

Tek femrat infeksionet e rrugëve urinare shfaqen rreth 25 herë më shumë se tek meshkujt. Edhe në vitet e para të menopauzës kjo përqindje rritet edhe më shumë. Shkaku kryesor është anatomia e ndryshme nga e meshkujve. Urina normalisht është sterile (nuk përmban mikroorganizma). Në rast infeksioni mikroorganizmat zakonisht vijnë nga jashtë trupit. Urina dhe presioni i saj gjatë zbrazjes janë edhe një pastrues mekanik i këtyre rrugëve. Por disa bakterie si E.Coli e cila gjendet në zorrë pasi del me naë të feçesit gjatë pastrimit mund të kaloj nga anusi tek uretra (organ në formë tubi nga del urina). Meqë uretra e femrës është më e shkurtër rruga që do të përshkaojë bakteria deri në fshikëz është më e shkurtër, kjo sjell infeksione më të shpeshta. Gjithashtu edhe higjena luan rol të rëndësishëm. Pastrimi i veshmbathjeve po gjithashtu. Nëse pas tualetit pastrimi bëhet nga pas para (nga anusi drejt vaginës) kjo rrit infeksionet.
Edhe traumat fizike gjatë marrëdhënieve rrisin infeksionet. Mos bërja synet tek meshkujt rrit infeksionet (shih artikullin” Të bërit synet “në faqen tonë). Gjithashtu edhe disa ilaçe spermicide (që dëmtojnë qelizat e spermës për të ndaluar shtatzaninë) mund të vrasin e qelizat mbrojtëse të kësaj zone.

Gjatë shtazanisë në rrugët urinare ndodh një ngadalësi i lëvizjes së urinës (ndryshime hormonale). Kjo sjell që të ngelet një pjesë urinë në fshikës ku shumë mirë mund të kolonizohen mikroorganizmat. Infeksionet e këtyre rrugëve gjatë shtatzanisë mund të mos japin shenja por mund të shkaktojnë lindje të parakoheshme, kjo bën që kur një shtatzanë shkon për kontrollin e rradhës edhe sikur mos të ketë shqetësime duhet të bëjë një analizë urine.
Edhe në menopauzë boshatisja e fshikzës dëmtohet. Me moshën edhe elasticiteti I muskujve dobësohet duke bërë që fahikëza të mos zbraset plotësisht. Edhe këtu urina e grumbulluar bëhet shkak për shumimin e mikoorganizmave. Gjithashtu edhe diabeti me sheqerin e ngritur në urinë ndihmon në shtimin e mikroorganizmave.

Gurët në veshka janë një tjetër faktor për rritjen e këtyre infeksioneve si tek femrat ashtu edhe tek meshkujt. Bllokimet e krijuara prej tyre dhe mikrotraumat bëhen shkak infeksioni.
Pas lindjeve të shumta mund të ndodh një gjendje e quajtur cistosel (lëshimi posht I fshikzës së urinës), një tjetër faktor ky për infeksion.
Edhe infeksionet vaginale të kaluara apo ndërhyrjet kirurgjikale të kësaj zone mund të shakatojnë ngushtim të uretrës dhe më pas infeksion.

Shenjat (simptomat)

Vajtja shpesh në tualet dhe pakësimi i sasisë së urinës.
Djegie gjatë urinimit
Dhimbje mes kofshëve
Erë e keqe e urinës
Urina e turbullt
Urina ngjyrë ujë mishi
Temperaturë
Dhimbje të mesit
Këto shenja mund të mos gjenden të gjitha njëherësh.

Diagnoza

Diagnostikimi është i lehtë. Shpesh herë një analizë urine apo mbjellja e saj mjafton. Të parët e bakteries dhe e leukociteve është tipike. Për tu ruajtur nga ndonjë përzierje e ndonjë mikroorganizme tjetër këshillohet që para se të bëhet urina të fshihet përreth uretrës me një garzë të pastër dhe pasi të jetë derdhur pak urina e parë pjesa tjetër të derdhet në enën përkatëse të dhënë nga mjeku. Mbjellja dhe antibiograma bëhen për të përcaktuar llojin e bakteries që shkaktoi infeksionin si dhe antibiotikun përkatës. Kështu parandalohet edhe përdorimi i panevojshëm i antibiotikëve. Nëse infeksioni përsëritet shpesh duhen bërë edhe disa analiza të tjera për të parë nëse ka apo jo ndonjë anomali në rrugët urinare. Këto teste janë citometria (matja e rrymës së urinës), cistoskopia (vrojtimi me një sondë dhe kamer i fshikzës së urinës) apo IVP (grafia e veshkave me anë të një ilaçi të dhënë nga damari ).

Mjekimi

Zakonisht 80% e infeksioneve të rrugëve të poshtme të urinës shërohen me antibiotikë. Marrja e bollshme e ujit (kujdes tek të sëmurët me zemër), përdorimi qetësuesve (analgjezik) apo spazmotikëve dhe antibiotiku mjafton.

Infeksionet e rrugëve të sipërme mund të duhet të kurohen duke u shtruar në spital me antibiotikë të dhënë prej damari (intravenoz). Nëse shaktari është një anomali e cila përsërit infeksionet mund të ketë nevojë edhe për operacion (p.sh në rastin e cistoselit).
Kompresat me ujë të ngrohtë në pjesën rreth kofshëve bëjnë që ndjenja e djegies gjatë urinimit të pakësohet.
Dr.Nurian Ohri

----------


## yaşam

Pershendetje!
 Kohet e fundit, per ta saktesuar tre muajt e fundit, po me ndodh nje çrregullim urinar.Siç u tha me siper,kam urinim shume te shpeshte dhe pakesim te urines.Pas urinimit kam nje shtrengim ne fund te barkut.Nuk kam djegie gjate urinimit dhe as ngjyre te pazakonte gjithashtu as ere te keqe.Nuk kam pasur as temperatur po ashtu.
Mu shfaq ne muajin e pare te marteses dhe u mjekova me Norfloksasine 7 dite nga 2 here ne dite (750mg).Me qetesoi shume dhe u ndjeva shume mire. Pas dy muajve mu shfaq perseri dhe po nje jave u mjekova njelloj Noroxine (Norfloksasine) 7 dite nga 2 tableta 400mg ne dite.
Ska dy jave qe i kam mbaruar mjekimin dhe sot kam perseri veshtiresi ne urinim.
Ne fillim mu shfaqeshin pas urinim edhe sekrecione  te verdha pa ere.

Dy heret e para u keshillova me mjekun e familjes (mjek i pergjithshem) Por sikur po behet kronike e gjithe kjo prandaj do doja nje sugjerim tuajin para se te shkoj te doktori.
Jam 26 vjeç

Faleminderit per mirkuptimin!

----------


## broken_smile

Yasam, eshte e shkuar edhe me siper: 




> Diagnostikimi është i lehtë. Shpesh herë një analizë urine apo mbjellja e saj mjafton. Të parët e bakteries dhe e leukociteve është tipike. Për tu ruajtur nga ndonjë përzierje e ndonjë mikroorganizme tjetër këshillohet që para se të bëhet urina të fshihet përreth uretrës me një garzë të pastër dhe pasi të jetë derdhur pak urina e parë pjesa tjetër të derdhet në enën përkatëse të dhënë nga mjeku. *Mbjellja dhe antibiograma bëhen për të përcaktuar llojin e bakteries që shkaktoi infeksionin si dhe antibiotikun përkatës.Kështu parandalohet edhe përdorimi i panevojshëm i antibiotikëve*. Nëse infeksioni përsëritet shpesh duhen bërë edhe disa analiza të tjera për të parë nëse ka apo jo ndonjë anomali në rrugët urinare. Këto teste janë citometria (matja e rrymës së urinës), cistoskopia (vrojtimi me një sondë dhe kamer i fshikzës së urinës) apo IVP (grafia e veshkave me anë të një ilaçi të dhënë nga damari ).


Duhet te konsultohesh me nje specialist urolog. 

sherim te shpejte  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Marya

yasam
cfare je mashkull apo femer?
nqs je mashkull
infeksionet urinare jane me serioze se tek femrat
duhen bere ato analizat qe u thane me siper dhe ne rradhe te pare duhet eliminuar se mos eshte prostata e infektuar , shikohet duke bere dozimin e PSA dhe nqs eshte fjala per prostatite , kohezgjatja eshte 3jave antibiotik dhe jo nje jave po e nje jave jo :buzeqeshje: .
Shko me mire,sic tha edhe brooken,  tek urologet te te percaktojne nje diagnoze te qarte, ata te shikojne me mire para e mbrapa :perqeshje:

----------


## broken_smile

Edhe dicka tjeter ne lidhje me antibiotiket. Kura me antibiotike duhet perfunduar edhe pse mund te ndodhi te ndihesh me mire. Eshte e rendesishme qe antibiotiku te merret ne orare te caktuara dhe precize, psh nese duhet ta maresh cdo 12 ore dhe tableten e pare e mer ne oren 8 te mengjesit, tableta e dyte duhet te merret ne 8 te darkes qe te ruaje efikasitetin. Kjo ndodh sepse koha e nejvoshme per dyfishimin e baktereve zgjat vetem 20 min, pra me nje vonese prej 1-3 oresh ata katerfishohen, pesefishohen e keshtu me radhe.

----------

